# SimCity 5 Petition



## Infernal-jason (9. Februar 2013)

Da vielen Leuten die kleinen Maps nicht gefallen, wurde eine Petition für größere Maps eröffnet. Gebt eure stimme für größere Maps!

Link:
https://www.change.org/de/Petitionen/simcity-maxis-bigger-map-size


----------



## Low (9. Februar 2013)

Ihr wisst doch garnicht wie groß die Maps in der Final Version sind?


----------



## al007 (10. Februar 2013)

Die größe der Maps aus der Beta sind final. Hat Maxis selbst bestätigt.
Tatsächlich wird über eine spätere Vergrößerung der Maps nachgedacht,
mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Freakless08 (10. Februar 2013)

Dann kauft doch das Spiel einfach nicht. Aber am Ende wird es wohl wie bei den Call of Duty Boykottierer laufen.
Alle wollen sie es Boykottieren und am Ende kauft es doch jeder. Genauso wie BF3 bzgl. Origin.


----------



## r4mpag3 (10. Februar 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Dann kauft doch das Spiel einfach nicht. Aber am Ende wird es wohl wie bei den Call of Duty Boykottierer laufen.
> Alle wollen sie es Boykottieren und am Ende kauft es doch jeder. Genauso wie BF3 bzgl. Origin.


 
Blahhh ,das war ein von Trollen gemachter sh***storm ohne wirklichen hintergrund ,von der Eula mal abgesehen.
Mein Protest war abseites der ganzen traurigen gescheiterten Trolle ganz gut bei Ea angekommen. (Höfliche doch sachliche Anfrage bzgl. Änderung der Eula)
weshalb das Game bei mir Zuhause landete.
Bis Heute fast Eintausend Std. Gespielt und keine Minute davon bereut.

Edit: Ich bin nicht jeder und hasse es ,in vorgefertigte Schubladen von "Ordentlichkeitsvordenkern" gesteckt zu werden.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (10. Februar 2013)

Man wer hat den ganzen Idioten bloss erklärt was ne Petition ist?
Ich höre nur noch Petition hier, Petition da, Petition dort, Petition dies, Petition das, Petition jenes.
Leute entweder kaufts wie es ist oder lasst es sein, kein Wunder das alles nur noch per dlc kommt, da kann sich ja dann jeder seine Petitionen zusammen kaufen.


----------



## Infernal-jason (10. Februar 2013)

Wenn man sagt was man will, dann bekommt man es villeicht. Die die schweigen und alles hinnehmen werden nie was erreichen.


----------



## Freakless08 (10. Februar 2013)

Infernal-jason schrieb:


> Wenn man sagt was man will, dann bekommt man es villeicht. Die die schweigen und alles hinnehmen werden nie was erreichen.


Genau. Deswegen wird sich beschwert und auch wenn der Entwickler sich nicht auf die Beschwerde rührt wird das Produkt gekauft. Man hat schließlich dadurch klar gemacht das man mit dem Spiel nicht zufrieden ist und zeigt gelichzeitig das die Beschwerde EA und Co. am Hintern vorbei gehen kann weil es trotzdem wie warme Semmeln gekauft wird und die Entwickler/Publisher sich einen ablachen können.

Vielleicht können EA  danach noch einen DLC rausbringen mit dem geforderten Feature um die Kunden noch mehr auszunehmen - und die Käufer Jubeln und feiern sich als Sieger weil sie "für nochmal extra Zahlen" das bekommen was sie eigentlich vom Spiel erwartet hatten und EA hat eine weitere Sichere Einnahmequelle.


Warum macht man zudem die Pettition auf einer externen Seite statt bei EA einen Forenthread zu eröffnen? Oder wird das gleich von den Admins wieder gelöscht um zu Zeigen wie "Kundenfreundlich" diese sind?


----------



## Infernal-jason (10. Februar 2013)

Den link hab ich ja von den Ea/ simcity forum ^^


----------



## Hideout (10. Februar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Man wer hat den ganzen Idioten bloss erklärt was ne Petition ist?
> Ich höre nur noch Petition hier, Petition da, Petition dort, Petition dies, Petition das, Petition jenes.
> Leute entweder kaufts wie es ist oder lasst es sein, kein Wunder das alles nur noch per dlc kommt, da kann sich ja dann jeder seine Petitionen zusammen kaufen.


 Dann mach bei der Petition mit oder lass es sein, statt dich darüber aufzuregen. Oder starte doch mal eine Petition gegen die ganzen Petitionen


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Februar 2013)

Klar sollte man sich für grössere Maps einsetzen wenn man die unbedingt will. Aber die Petition braucht gerade mal rund 4500 Personen die unterschreiben und denkt ihr EA stört das?

Wenn die 4500 Exemplare weniger von Sim City 5 verkaufen dann ist denen das egal oder denkt ihr die Verkaufszahlen von Spielen liegt gerade mal bei ein paar 10'000? Da liegt ihr falsch, bei den Entwicklungs- und Werbekosten für ein einziges Spiel muss der Entwickler bzw. der Publisher, ein paar 100'000 MINDESTENS verkaufen.

EDIT:





Hideout schrieb:


> Dann mach bei der Petition mit oder lass es sein, statt dich darüber aufzuregen. Oder starte doch mal eine Petition gegen die ganzen Petitionen


 Tolle Idee


----------



## -Atlanter- (12. Februar 2013)

Sind die Maps, denn nun wirklich so klein, dass Sie einen wesentlichen Kritikpunkt darstellen oder ist das nur liegt das im Auge des Betrachters? Dementsprechend habe ich natürlich nicht unterschrieben. Ich werde erstmal die Pressemeinungen abwarten.


----------



## Infernal-jason (12. Februar 2013)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Sind die Maps, denn nun wirklich so klein, dass Sie einen wesentlichen Kritikpunkt darstellen oder ist das nur liegt das im Auge des Betrachters? Dementsprechend habe ich natürlich nicht unterschrieben. Ich werde erstmal die Pressemeinungen abwarten.



Kannst dich ja bei den zahlreichen beta videos auf youtube überzeugen. Denn die map das die leute spielen ist die maximale größe.
Und die spielen alle 1h lang und haben schon fast alles bedeckt.

Und hier beschwerd sich auch ein Redakteur.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tf303qq1lhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Februar 2013)

Infernal-jason schrieb:


> Kannst dich ja bei den zahlreichen beta videos auf youtube überzeugen. Denn die map das die leute spielen ist die maximale größe.
> Und die spielen alle 1h lang und haben schon fast alles bedeckt.
> 
> Und hier beschwerd sich auch ein Redakteur.
> ...


 
Danke für das Video, momentan spiele ich Sim City Societies oder Anno 1404 als Aufbaustrategie und beide gefallen mir deutlich besser.
Ich will riesige Städte bauen mit jeder Menge Gebäude und Strassen das ist eine viel grössere Herausforderung als mehrere kleine Städte zu bauen.


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. Februar 2013)

Die Städte an sich, soweit ich das in dem Video gesehen habe, sind eigentlich nicht kleiner als in Anno 1404, aber dafür hat man in Anno 1404 eben unzählige Inseln zur Verfügung, was hier nicht der Fall ist. Andererseits motiviert es in Aufbauspielen auch, das bestmögliche aus der zur Verfügung stehenenden Fläche rauszuholen. Es ist also nicht nur ein Nachteil, ich hätte jetzt zwar abgestimmt, aber die Seite geht anscheinend nicht mehr.

Wenn man eine zweite Stadt baut ist das eigentlich ein komplett neuer Spielstand, oder baut man die 2. Stadt mit parallel mit den Geldmitteln aus der ersten Stadt weiter? Ich hab zwar schon so einige Aufbauspiele gespielt, aber noch keine Erfahrung mit einem Sim City

Edit: Unterschrift nachgeholt


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Februar 2013)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Die Städte an sich, soweit ich das in dem Video gesehen habe, sind eigentlich nicht kleiner als in Anno 1404, aber dafür hat man in Anno 1404 eben unzählige Inseln zur Verfügung, was hier nicht der Fall ist. Andererseits motiviert es in Aufbauspielen auch, das bestmögliche aus der zur Verfügung stehenenden Fläche rauszuholen. Es ist also nicht nur ein Nachteil, ich hätte jetzt zwar abgestimmt, aber die Seite geht anscheinend nicht mehr.
> 
> Wenn man eine zweite Stadt baut ist das eigentlich ein komplett neuer Spielstand, oder baut man die 2. Stadt mit parallel mit den Geldmitteln aus der ersten Stadt weiter? Ich hab zwar schon so einige Aufbauspiele gespielt, aber noch keine Erfahrung mit einem Sim City
> 
> Edit: Unterschrift nachgeholt


 
In Anno 1404 hast du auch nur ein Bankkonto und nicht mehrere du hast dort nur mehrere Inseln. Also baust du dort auch mehrere Städte mit den gleichen Geldmitteln.


----------



## sh4sta (15. Februar 2013)

In einem Video von nem Dev kann man raus hören, das jede Stadt ihr eigenes "Bank-Konto" hat. Man kann sich aber wohl Geld von der einen Stadt zur anderen Überweisen.


----------

